# New Paintings Added



## svartistry (May 4, 2011)

Hello all,

I just posted a new album and was hoping you would check them out and critique them for me  All are done in Acrylic paint. I would love any input Thank you so much in advance

Svartisty.com


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

I am not a good one to critique the abstract art, but let me say this about the flowers and Puppy: You seem to have the ability to convey a work with a minimum of strokes, it is a style that I like. Great job!


----------



## Amber Thomas Creations (Aug 16, 2011)

I really enjoy your flower ones. Good job!


----------

